# ~The Official Bowtech Insanity Picture Thread~



## shockman (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## bblue21 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## bblue21 (Feb 9, 2011)

2012 Bowtech Insanity Black Ops 60lbs 28.5, draw weight, doinker stabilizer, black gold vengance 7 pin, QAD hdx, Carbon express blue streak arrows


----------



## cmskillern (Sep 29, 2011)

i shot one the other day they shoot nice those are some good looking bows


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice nice!


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

Karbon were are you and that awesome insanity of yours at?:darkbeer:I hope to be picking one up in the next couple months.I just got a couple bows so I have to lay low until I am off the wife radar.lol


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

watch boys it will burn paint off them limbs upon release its so fast . finally found problem! smoken ! smoken, i say ,--------------- nice rigs !


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice bows guys.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah waiting for Karbon to post pics of his...It's freakin SWEET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUCK REAPER (Jul 14, 2011)

Anybody with open country finish?


----------



## Pigeonfoot (May 12, 2011)

where is the cpxls at?


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

With all the hype about limb driven rests I guess they haven't caught on everywhere yet, must be something good about cable driven rests still.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Mine...
60x threads
torque less sides


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

And it's former blue's brother...


----------



## bobby1772 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice!
Any CPXL's put there yet?


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

Bobby1772 is that mossy oak treestand? That's the first camo Insanity I have seen yet beside google looks nice


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Good BOW PORN!!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice bows!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

No cracked of flaked limbs here. I have about 300 shots or so...and NO ISSUES.


----------



## 702Cory82 (Dec 6, 2009)

Karbon said:


> Mine...
> 60x threads
> torque less sides
> View attachment 1288135
> ...


That is an awesome looking bow. Did you pick up any performance with the new strings?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

cyclepath said:


> With all the hype about limb driven rests I guess they haven't caught on everywhere yet, must be something good about cable driven rests still.


mine has a LD on it. works perfect


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

This, but i now have the dovetail for my MBG sight. much better now also still no flaking issues and I shoot a ton everyday


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

those bows look sick....


----------



## twooldridge (Feb 18, 2010)

Still waiting on my Inferno CPXL :clock:


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

twooldridge said:


> Still waiting on my Inferno CPXL :clock:


Make sure you post lots if pics!!


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

> Nice!
> Any CPXL's put there yet?


I'll be picking up my black ops CPXL tonight.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

CPXl will have to be my next addition!


----------



## twooldridge (Feb 18, 2010)

mathewspimp said:


> Make sure you post lots if pics!!


You know it. still gonna be about 10 days


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll be trying out a CPXL Monday, looking forward to comparing it to the Specialist.


----------



## balls (Sep 15, 2010)

The xl is nice, went with the cp for speed, I need both


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Some sweet bows here! And some lucky fellers!


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Absolutely the best looking bow for 2012 in my opinion...and I never really liked split-limb bows.....until now !
Cant wait to see some CPXL's soon...and the realtree camo riser too !
I hope to order one later this Spring...


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

bull moose said:


> Absolutely the best looking bow for 2012 in my opinion...and I never really liked split-limb bows


Im in the same boat...I never even owned a split limb bow but im very excited about this beauty of a bow


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Where are they ???


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

some good looking bows!


----------



## ewright (Nov 9, 2004)

*My CPXL*

Just got it two days ago, I think it is gonna be a awsome 3-d bow!! If you havent shot one, do yourself a favor and go find one to shoot. Enjoy :darkbeer:


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

I got to shoot one yesterday. Killer bow! Will more then likely be getting one in a few weeks. 


-Donovan


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Me Too...I shot it yesterday at Olde English Outfitters in Vandalia Ohio (Great Pro Shop There Fellas)....I'm hopelessly in a "MUST HAVE TRANCE!" Insanity...do the laundry...Insanity...take the kid to school...Insanity...walk the dog! I'm destined to have one very soon! MY MIND CAN'T TAKE IT...DANG YOU BOWTECH!


----------



## destroyer270 (Apr 17, 2011)

I shot the Insanity CPX Friday and the only bad thing that caught my attention was that it felt REALLY top heavy. When I held it out in my hand it wanted to really tip forward. That's the only bad thing I had to say about the bow. Just wondering if any of you guys noticed it.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

ewright said:


> Just got it two days ago, I think it is gonna be a awsome 3-d bow!! If you havent shot one, do yourself a favor and go find one to shoot. Enjoy :darkbeer:


That is nice!


----------



## destroyer270 (Apr 17, 2011)

Maybe you guys are used to it.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

I thought the Insanity balanced really well? But when I shot the Invasion it seemed to leap forward out of my hand???


----------



## reflxshtr (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## destroyer270 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm talking just holding it.. not at after the shot. I agree that it was really quiet and vibration free and was motionless after the shot but just holding it is when it tips forward.


----------



## Dust'em (Apr 8, 2011)

The cpx tip forward some on the bow I shot also, not as bad as some brands. Cpxl balanced alot better for me, same as my D340.


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

Great looking bows!! Keep em coming


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

I put so many shots on the demo bow at my shop today they told me I was going to have to put new strings on it lol


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's mine! Even without the Stabilizer yet shes a tack driver!


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Sweet rigs guys!! I will add mine as soon as it arrives. Got a CPXL Inferno on order. Can't wait to customize it and show it off..


----------



## twooldridge (Feb 18, 2010)

dmgiss said:


> Sweet rigs guys!! I will add mine as soon as it arrives. Got a CPXL Inferno on order. Can't wait to customize it and show it off..


I have the same one on order. How long did they tell you??


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice bows gang....


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

Karbon said:


> Mine...
> 60x threads
> torque less sides
> View attachment 1288135
> ...


What kind of stab is that on there and how did you get the custom color grip?? Bow looks BADASS, super jealous.


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone order the Inferno???? Would love to see real life pics of it


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Karbon said:


> Mine...
> 60x threads
> torque less sides
> View attachment 1288135
> ...


Karbon that is one sweeeet looking set up! That little bit of red on the cam must be killin ya! Mine's on the way. LH in Optifade Forest. The wait begins!


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

Do those BowJax String Sleeves actually increase fps and silence???


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

WhiteTailFevah said:


> What kind of stab is that on there and how did you get the custom color grip?? Bow looks BADASS, super jealous.


Stokerized hunter and SS1. I'm a dealer and can get you whatever you need.

The sides are custom from Torqueless. I would look at Yeti Archery also for custom side plate.


----------



## fpizzini (Feb 15, 2012)

What limb dampeners are those?


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Sick bows!! Can't wait to add mine in a few weeks.


----------



## ReddingArcher (Nov 10, 2011)

Just picked it up today, cant wait to get it completely set up!


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

fpizzini said:


> What limb dampeners are those?


Bowjax


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Im getting stoked....the limb finish is looking better on the newer bows....


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

Mine is still in order im getting impatient looking at all of these. They have gotten in a number of 60# bows they are just waiting on my 70#. Am I the only one still waiting? Anyone have a inferno?


----------



## twooldridge (Feb 18, 2010)

Had a CPXL inferno on order for 3 weeks now called to change it to 50# max and they havnt started on it yet. :BangHead:


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good Looking bows everyone!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

*Optifade Forrest*


----------



## gametime (Jan 12, 2012)

anybody have pictures of one in Realtree apg yet??


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

That optifade is different!! Lol I have a monster sticker on my sites too


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

mathewspimp said:


> That optifade is different!! Lol I have a monster sticker on my sites too


Where do you guys get your Monster Stickers?


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Havent yet seen any Open Country or Realtree APG yet...nor Inferno or Oynx.....

Im waiting on a Breakup Infinity CPXL 70#....have only seen one of them....


----------



## gametime (Jan 12, 2012)

bull moose said:


> Havent yet seen any Open Country or Realtree APG yet...nor Inferno or Oynx.....
> 
> Im waiting on a Breakup Infinity CPXL 70#....have only seen one of them....


i saw one in oynx on here today i think, but ive been really wanting to see one in Realtree APG


----------



## bat monger (Feb 18, 2011)

bull moose said:


> Havent yet seen any Open Country or Realtree APG yet...nor Inferno or Oynx.....
> 
> Im waiting on a Breakup Infinity CPXL 70#....have only seen one of them....


I have an 70# Optifade Open Country on order. This is week #4.


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

bat monger said:


> I have an 70# Optifade Open Country on order. This is week #4.


Damn week #4...I hope mine gets here soon im on #2


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

*Another Optifade Forest*

That's the Optifade Forest pattern. We'll receive one in Mossy Oak Infinity later today, I'll take pics of it.


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Great picts! Cant wait to see the infinity picts...


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

*Mossy Oak Infinity*

When I took the Insanity Infinity out of its box today, I immediatly noticed something that I was unaware of: the finish is NOT the In-Velvet, unlike the one in Optifade Forest which is the InVelvet finish (soft rubberized feeling). This Infinity has a regular dipping instead.

Also, I think only the Mossy Oak Treestand models come with camo limbs. The limbs on all other versions (either Black Ops or the other camo patterns like Mossy Oak Infinity or Optifade) come in black, with camo riser.


----------



## gametime (Jan 12, 2012)

The MO infinity camo looks really good on this bow


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah... thats what I am waiting for...a CPXL in MO Breakup Infinity....
However... I have been really wanting to see a Realtree APG and an Open Country just in case I liked better and wanted to change my order...
Getting kinda late for that now...
Anyways...I wish Bowtechs website would do a better job at showing these camo choices on the bows in real pictures.

I gotta say again though....In my opinion...these Insanity bows have got to be the best looking bows for 2012...especially the CPXL...
The cams look huge to me...cracks me up...

Nice bows gang...keep them coming...reports too....


----------



## bowhntr4lif (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is the Eastmans tv guys bows they got there insanity cpxs for 2012 from bowtech and bowtech custom dipped them in mossy oak brush. After I saw these I kinda started liking the insanity. I love my elite but I wouldn't mind trying a insanity.


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

the black ones are sweet


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

New toy with Torqueless side plates.


----------



## Kiwi Bowhunter (Nov 12, 2011)

snow panther said:


> That's the Optifade Forest pattern. We'll receive one in Mossy Oak Infinity later today, I'll take pics of it.


Nice! Still waiting for my XL. Must be week 8 now?! Lost count....


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

Better shots of Dave's work from Torqueless "Chili Pepper" the color goes well with stock string.


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

I like that mossy oak brush...


-Donovan


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

That is one bad looking grip!!


----------



## huntn_junkie (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll have a few picks up after the new accessories arrive-


----------



## lildave (Jan 20, 2008)

New Insanity in APG


----------



## slipawaysi (Sep 29, 2011)

Am loving this bow..


----------



## gametime (Jan 12, 2012)

lildave said:


> View attachment 1312584
> 
> 
> New Insanity in APG


Awsome bow, i hope mine comes in sooon, its been almost 2 months


----------



## fletchmaster63 (Apr 16, 2011)

Man the APG looks awesome on the Insanity!!!! Maybe i should have gotten that instead of Black Ops.


----------



## slipawaysi (Sep 29, 2011)

the optifade looks sweet too..


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

lildave said:


> View attachment 1312584
> 
> 
> New Insanity in APG



SICK!!!!!! That camo looks great on these bows, so does the MO Brush.


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's mine, just not done with her yet!


----------



## bowstaff (Jan 25, 2007)

APG with the new Armortech Vision.
Trying to stick a hog. 455grains at 292fps should get a pass through.


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Pro V rest, Trophy Ridge Micro Cypher 5 pin sight.


----------



## fletchmaster63 (Apr 16, 2011)

Jeffro1011, what size/weight b stinger is that? I was looking at one for my Insanity and wondered how it balanced the bow?


----------



## cardiac320 (Mar 31, 2009)

Got my Inferno the other day. Cant figure out how to make the pictures bigger though so I'll post this one and if someone wants to clue me in I'll take better ones of it.....


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

nice looking rigs boys' love the look of them. like the way they shoot too...


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

cardiac320 said:


> Got my Inferno the other day. Cant figure out how to make the pictures bigger though so I'll post this one and if someone wants to clue me in I'll take better ones of it.....



We need a bigger pic of that Inferno CPX!


----------



## cardiac320 (Mar 31, 2009)

CPXL Infero.. I'll see what i can do


----------



## Chromeslayer (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Chromeslayer said:


>


Very Nice!!


----------



## Jwhite2247 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Tpashrk (Mar 13, 2012)

OCHO505 said:


> View attachment 1306000
> 
> View attachment 1305994
> 
> View attachment 1305995


Where did you find your stabilizer? I have the same bow on order but cant find an optifade stabilizer anywhere.


----------



## cardiac320 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## ppabolkov (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice bows guys! My favourite is the optifade forest with black limbs and the black. I've ordered a CPXL, but I don't know what kind of colour will be in the Hungarian shops. I afraid a bit by the finishing of the limbs. I hope it's ok now!


----------



## 350destroyer (Apr 19, 2010)

SWEET BOWS! They look awesome in all colors! Still waiting on my Insanity in Black Ops....Hope it's not much longer!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I wish they still offered the Testarossa Cams!! That Inferno is sweet!!


----------



## twooldridge (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## cardiac320 (Mar 31, 2009)

How the heck do you post the big pictures?


----------



## twooldridge (Feb 18, 2010)

cardiac320 said:


> How the heck do you post the big pictures?


All I do is upload it to photobucket. Thats the size it sends from there.
I didnt know the 2013 CPXLs were out yet?????? LOL


----------



## ChaPigWa (Feb 17, 2007)

My CPXL with a Qad Ultra and HHA!


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

If I were in the market for a new bow the Insanity would be something I would like to shoot, but not many people carry them in Western Colorado. One of the shops I use is a Bowtech Dealer, but they normally do not carry them in stock. I am somewhat confused on why they do not sell in this area. I am not really interested in buying a bow I cannot shoot first.


----------



## twooldridge (Feb 18, 2010)

Jwillman6 said:


> If I were in the market for a new bow the Insanity would be something I would like to shoot, but not many people carry them in Western Colorado. One of the shops I use is a Bowtech Dealer, but they normally do not carry them in stock. I am somewhat confused on why they do not sell in this area. I am not really interested in buying a bow I cannot shoot first.


Come to Memphis Ill let you shoot mine :RockOn:


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is mine.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

I like the Inferno. Nice!


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

fletchmaster63 said:


> Jeffro1011, what size/weight b stinger is that? I was looking at one for my Insanity and wondered how it balanced the bow?


It's the 12" long 11 ounce version, but it's a bit front heavy with just that stab on there. Gonna have to look into some back weights or something different. I like the way it holds just tips bad after the shot.


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

Man, that Inferno CPXL is friggin' SAWEEEEET!


----------



## Sankey (Dec 27, 2009)

anyone got a decent pic of it in the mossy oak infinity, really interested in this colour option

cheers


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Jeffro1011 said:


> Man, that Inferno CPXL is friggin' SAWEEEEET!


x2
The Insanity is a great looking bow in general. Just a very cool riser!


----------



## bat monger (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is my bow hanging up while I was shooting the indoor video shoot.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Better wash those limbs in some SportWash to cut down on the UV Brightness if you ever plan on hunting with that thing, lol. 

Great lookin' bow, if I ever part with my Matrix, an Insanity is what I want!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweet looking, and shooting, bows!


----------



## K9-1 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Infinity pics*

Infinity pics


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

Going on a month now.....still waiting


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

My order went in today!


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Going to shoot an Insanity Saturday. If they shoot as good as they look, then I may have to break out the wallet


----------



## ppabolkov (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice bows!!!
I have to wait some weeks for my cpxl!:sad:
Please more pics!


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I have had mine for a while, but just got it back from Baldy's archery for strings and a tune. I think it looks sweet and it shoots even better, 70lbs 27" draw shooting a 350grn arrow at 321fps.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

string music said:


> Going to shoot an Insanity Saturday. If they shoot as good as they look, then I may have to break out the wallet


They shoot better than they look. Be prepared to drop some coin.


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> They shoot better than they look. Be prepared to drop some coin.



Yea Im taking cash with me. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

string music said:


> Yea Im taking cash with me. Looking forward to it.


You already made up your mind havent you ???


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

bull moose said:


> You already made up your mind havent you ???


Well, Since Ive shot everything else and the only other bows I would have are the Elite Answer and the Pse Evo, I'm hoping the Insanity is gonna out do them.


----------



## bowhntr4lif (Dec 30, 2010)

These are all good looking Insanitys


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

Bat Monger, what bowcase is that?


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Just another Black Ops...

Changed string on QAD HDX out from camo to Red (PITA)
Put a red rubber in harmonic on HHA DS -5519 
Have red rubbers coming for the Axion stab
Looking for Hamonic Lite for Axion, bow doesn't need the extra weight
324fps with 395gr arrow at 29.5/70


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

jb-hunter said:


> Just another Black Ops...
> 
> Changed string on QAD HDX out from camo to Red (PITA)
> Put a red rubber in harmonic on HHA DS -5519
> ...


Nice Rig:thumbs_up


----------



## bat monger (Feb 18, 2011)

TxSportsman said:


> Bat Monger, what bowcase is that?


I'm not sure exactly which model it is. The outer most dimensions are 41.5" x 18". Looks like an updated version of the 2SKB-4119 or the 2SKB-4117 case.




































It's a good thing I went and looked. I had a nice surprise waiting for me when I opened the case.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

What did you loose? Not familiar with bow terminology so I don't want to be bashed but helped out.


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's mine. Cpxl in realtree apg


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you bat monger.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

Rod Savini said:


> What did you loose? Not familiar with bow terminology so I don't want to be bashed but helped out.


He's missing the e clip on the end of the axle.


----------



## reflxshtr (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm thinking I'm going to be working more doubles, Those inferno's are just to nice not to have one! Why did you have to start this thread!!!!!!! I'm going to be broke soon.


----------



## Bigwillie41 (Feb 17, 2012)

tag...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> He's missing the e clip on the end of the axle.


Thank you!


----------



## the_kid_izzy (Mar 12, 2012)

what skb case is that bat monger?


----------



## bat monger (Feb 18, 2011)

the_kid_izzy said:


> what skb case is that bat monger?


Not sure exactly. Check my earlier post with the pics. Everything in there is Velcro so the attaching points can be moved to accommodate just about any bow that will fit. I don't think there is enough room for a cpxl though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Shot the Insanity and a bunch of others and you guessed it. Insanity rode home with me.:tongue:


----------



## the_kid_izzy (Mar 12, 2012)

@bat monger - 
i have an invasion that i want to put an ss-1 on. do you have any ideas on what accessories i should put on it to get my invasion to sit level? (ie. saturn weights, bowjax, etc)


----------



## bat monger (Feb 18, 2011)

the_kid_izzy said:


> @bat monger -
> i have an invasion that i want to put an ss-1 on. do you have any ideas on what accessories i should put on it to get my invasion to sit level? (ie. saturn weights, bowjax, etc)


Your best bet is to just play around with the feel. The advantage of the SS1 is that it is highly adjustable. Trial and error will be your best friend. Try about 10 shots with each different configuration to see how they feel and balance.


----------



## the_kid_izzy (Mar 12, 2012)

ok. ya ive put a lot of money into the aceessories fo rit the stokerized is the last thing for me. the last of my invasion is being built at bowtech on monday then being shipped to my pro shop to have my stuff put on it. thanks for the info. 
btw where did you get your case? how much?


----------



## bat monger (Feb 18, 2011)

the_kid_izzy said:


> ok. ya ive put a lot of money into the aceessories fo rit the stokerized is the last thing for me. the last of my invasion is being built at bowtech on monday then being shipped to my pro shop to have my stuff put on it. thanks for the info.
> btw where did you get your case? how much?


My shop charged me $152 for the case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

No Gore Open Country camo bows yet ?


----------



## bobh918 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, I can officially post in this thread now as my cpxl was picked up today. Here is a pic of the bow and a pic of the third set of three arrows right out of the box, no tuning, just shooting at 20yds. 70lbs with a 29.5inch draw, hopefully I can get some speeds soon.


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Any more ?


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Here is mine!!


----------



## tatman3715 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

tatman3715 said:


>


What a beauty bro! Congrats


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

I was finally able to get over to the closest dealer on friday. He let me shot the 60# cpxl he had, man that is an awesome shooting bow! I had him order a 70# for me last thursday, but I almost walked out with that 60# cuz it was shooting so freaking good with only a hostage rest on it. I cant wait to get mine in and dailed in with all my goodies!

Ordered a CPXL in Infinity Camo RH 70#, should be here in two weeks according to bowtech.


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

Finally got mine in last night! RH 70# Infinity Camo.

Shot it through the chrono once and got 316 with a 420 gr arrow.

here are a couple of quick pics I took this morning before leaving for work.


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

My Bowtech Insanity: Axcel HD sight, Limbdriver rest, Fuse Quiver, Dead Centre Stabilizer, Bow Rattler Stringstop (Not in picture) and Straight & Arrow Royal Sling


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Another Black and Red... Changed a little since last pic. Added Bantam and SS1


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

I think I shorted my laptop out drooling on the keyboard!






Karbon said:


> Mine...
> 60x threads
> torque less sides
> View attachment 1288135
> ...


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Despain said:


> I think I shorted my laptop out drooling on the keyboard!


Hey, that was KARBON's... He tricked it out further and I just bought it Tuesday... can't wait for it to get here. Here it is now! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1742392


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's My Onyx Insanity.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I love all your bows. I can't find my camera or I would have pics of my cpxl up since I have it all set up now!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

XForce Girl said:


> Here's My Onyx Insanity.
> View attachment 1344336


Awesome!


----------



## Archer509 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just got my insanity yesterday, will post pics soon! I got mine in Open Country, it looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## Tpashrk (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally got my optifade accessories done:


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome awesome!


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Wicked color. What g5 quiver is that mounted on the HHA DS sight? Do you like it and can you get to the dial if spot and stalk? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpashrk (Mar 13, 2012)

jb-hunter said:


> Wicked color. What g5 quiver is that mounted on the HHA DS sight? Do you like it and can you get to the dial if spot and stalk?


Thank you.

Quiver is the G5 Mag-Loc Halo 6 arrow (wanted a 3 arrow version, but it doesn't come in Optifade)- Had to use the extension bracket that came with the sight to mount it, but so far it seems solid and quiet.

Haven't used it hunting yet only at the range, but I haven't had any concerns about accessibility. We'll see if that changes next week on my trip to hunt hogs in Florida.


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

I ended up with a Bantam (couple pics up) and rearranging it so it was rear but looks/works fine. I also figure pulling the arrow closest to the dial to load in the bow further opening access for spot and stalk. I looked at the G5, liked it, may reconsider. 

Good luck, post pics and review of the quiver mounted on the DS, I think several would be interested.


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

*CPXL Red Inferno*

Here's mine...


----------



## Tpashrk (Mar 13, 2012)

dmgiss said:


> Here's mine...


Inferno is awesome, congrats on a sweet bow.


----------



## Sankey (Dec 27, 2009)

for those who have installed limbsavers or bowjax on the limbs have you guys noticed much of a difference in noise, vibration before and after installing them, i've cant decide whether or not it would be worth it, if so whether to go for the limbsaver alphashox, superquads or the bowjax and whats the best place to put them

interested in your thoughts

thanks


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

bat monger said:


> My shop charged me $152 for the case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same case, bought it at GM for $109.... works great though.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

jb-hunter said:


> Another Black and Red... Changed a little since last pic. Added Bantam and SS1


Very tastfully done, just the right amount of color.


----------



## Archer509 (Jan 17, 2012)

Here she is my new toy! Open Country Opti Fade! Awsome!


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Sankey said:


> for those who have installed limbsavers or bowjax on the limbs have you guys noticed much of a difference in noise, vibration before and after installing them, i've cant decide whether or not it would be worth it, if so whether to go for the limbsaver alphashox, superquads or the bowjax and whats the best place to put them
> 
> interested in your thoughts
> 
> thanks


Amazing difference!!!Take my word for it...


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

Just got mine the other day, more "upgrades" to come!


----------



## Archer509 (Jan 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## TCOutdoors (May 16, 2012)

Those are some awesome set-ups! I have been very impressed by the Insanity but don't need two! I have a 2012 R/H 70# Black Ops model for sale in the classified section, brand new!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760875


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

tatman3715 said:


>


This is the most beautiful Insanity setup I've seen so far!
Makes me really wanna buy one.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Honeymonster said:


> This is the most beautiful Insanity setup I've seen so far!
> Makes me really wanna buy one.


x2!


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Optifade Forest!


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Here we go! Lol


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine...


----------



## Carmageddon (May 2, 2012)

Here is my devil!!!


----------



## debowhunter (Jan 18, 2006)

They are great shooters hard on arrows though


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's my Onyx Insanity.


----------



## mpchopper (Mar 7, 2011)

My Black Ops.


----------



## Roops (Jul 13, 2012)

*brand new insanity*





















well i know im digging up an older thread, and my insanity is nowhere near as cool as some of the others on here. but here it is, my coolest new toy. plus after all i did to resize these things to upload lol i wasn't gonna not upload em. thanks guys lol


----------



## bowhntr4lif (Dec 30, 2010)

Is Bowtech not doing optifade anymore because i dont see it on Bowtechs website or on the optifade website.


----------



## truckertim (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Skoalman (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's mine. Waited three months on Optifade only to find out the bad news. Changed my order to black op and had it in two weeks. Sweet shooting bow.


----------



## GBH23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## JasonL (Jul 20, 2005)

Here's my brand new CPX. Loving it.








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nvarcher1 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## tigerlam92 (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's my Cpxl inferno!











Cheers
Hugh


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Honeymonster said:


> This is the most beautiful Insanity setup I've seen so far!
> Makes me really wanna buy one.


And I did!

Sight is not finished yet. The knobs still have to be stripped.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't wait to get home and get mine


----------

